# recipes



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

putting out a distress signal......its fighting at dinner time what ya wanna eat i dunno what YOU wanna eat.......we need more recipes...anyone out there have easy meals......or complicated.....not secret recipes or anything like that but .............its the same old stuff seems like turns into agruments ....ehhh lil help here ....


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a very comprehensive site, with hundreds of recipes. A lot of it is comfort food, too.

http://joycesfinecooking.com/


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

here is my favorite recipe,

1 ribeye steak
1 grill

cook to desired temp.

eat.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

here's a family favorite at our house

Enchilada Casserole
1 pound ground beef, browned and drained
12 flour tortillas, torn into small pieces
1 can enchilada sauce
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 small can diced green chilies
16 oz shredded cheddar cheese

in the bottom of a baking dish place 1/2 of the tortillas. In the pan used to brown meat, mix together meat, soups, enchilada sauce and chilies. put 1/2 of that mixture over the tortillas, top with 1/2 of the cheese. follow with 
the other 1/2 of tortillas, 1/2 meat mixture and cheese. 
bake uncovered at 350 degrees for about 40 minutes.
we serve it with sour cream and other toppings like tomatoes and lettuce 

I have also varied this in so many ways..lol added corn or black beans, used chicken, corn tortillas, green chili instead of enchilada sauce...and so on.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's my basic casserole recipe. You can add whatever meat you want to this standard mix. I usually add a couple of cooked, cubed chicken breasts. You can also substitute other soups like cream of mushroom, cheddar cheese, cream of celery, etc. and use another vegetable instead of broccoli if you have picky eaters to contend with.

2 cups minute rice, cooked
1 can cream of broccoli soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup milk
1 cup frozen broccoli florets
2 cups shredded cheddar
1/2 onion, minced

Mix all of the above ingredients (and any pre-cooked meat you wish to add) in a large bowl. Pour into a buttered casserole dish and bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes. 

(**I also like to mix up some crushed crackers (Saltines or Ritz) and melted butter to use as a topping. It adds some nice texture and also helps to keep the casserole from drying out too much on the top.)


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's one. Our family loves it and it's so easy to adjust the ingredients to your families liking. Enjoy! Hope ya like it! Hey, how about a HauntForum Cookbook? I'd definitely buy one!!!! 

*Creamy Nacho Casserole*
1 lb ground beef/turkey/chicken
2 small cans or 1 family size can cream of mushroom/chicken soup
1 (12oz) can evaporated milk
8 oz can tomato/enchilada sauce
1 pkt dry onion soup mix
1 16 oz bag nacho chips~ranch or toasted corn r good too.
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (or more or kind of cheese you like)

Preheat oven to 325 degree. In large skillet brown beef; drain. Add soups, evaporated milk, tomato sauce and dry onion soup mix, stir well. Spoon half of mixture into 13 x 9 x 2 inch baking dish followed by half the chips. Repeat layers and then top with cheese. Bake for 30 minutes or until hot. Can serve with sour cream and lettuce for taco type dish.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

ONE OF RAXLS FAVES
Iron chef Chicken
cut up chicken fry it in pan, cook rice. mix with iron chef general tsai sauce. put chicken and sauce over rice. 
Delicious!!


----------

